# I have a secret



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

But, I can't tell you guys yet. I don't want to jinx anything.. but feel free to post your guesses. 

Just something fun to do. I will tell you soon when I am in a good spot to.

Hint: It does affect me.. And more people too.

Starrrt Guessing!  I can't wait to tell you guys!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 6, 2010)

You're pregnant! 

haha idk, that's the first thing I always think of when people have an announcement


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2010)

You're getting another spotted doggie???


----------



## stells (Jan 6, 2010)

You are getting another Great Dane???


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Yvonne and Stells -- Nooo. This isn't an animal secret! I won't be getting another dog for a while. I am thinking years, now.

And Chi -- I do the exact same thing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2010)

You're buying a house!!! (With a *tortoise yard!!!!!*)


----------



## stells (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmmmm..... you are going on a really nice all inclusive paradise holiday.... god that sounds good


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope. No new house. I am stuck with the one we have.. but that's okay, because I LOVE it.. And it has a big yard.. I just gotta build stuff on it. :/ Well... Zac does, but shh.. Don't tell him that.

I wish Stells.. But someone has gotten VERY close on here, though.. VERY VERY CLOSE.. Almost close enough to get burned.. IF it was a stove.. (Metaphor)


----------



## stells (Jan 6, 2010)

oh we are back to the pregnant thing... oh come on are you aren't you???


----------



## dmmj (Jan 6, 2010)

Adoption?


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright Alright!! You got meee!!

Chi, was right.


----------



## stells (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations  and the best of luck with everything...


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks. It was sort of unexpected. But we are very happy now that it has happened!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah! Is this your first? Congratulations to you and your husband.


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes! This is our first. Thanks Candy!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope it all goes smoothly. 

I remember people warning me, "A baby will change your entire lifestyle" meaning that it would be a burden. Well, I've got news for you. He/she _will_ change your life and your lifestyle. And you'll find that you don't mind changing one bit. In fact, after you get through the sleep-deprivation "zombie" phase of the first 3-6 months, you'll look back on your life before baby and think, "our life was so empty without Junior, how ever did we manage without this sweet little bundle holding sway over us?" 

Parenthood rocks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2010)

When is the blessed event?


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

And steph, that was so touching, I almost started crying.. I kind of did tear up actually.


Yvonne-- I don't know a due date yet.. My first doctor appt is Friday.


----------



## terryo (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the most exciting, wonderful thing that will ever happen to you. You are very blessed.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!  That is great news!!
I love babies


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!! That is such a great "secret" to have!!!! BEST of Luck with the pregnancy-- I hope you do not have a rough one with very little morning sickness. That is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> When is the blessed event?



That is adorable Yvonne. Where do you find this stuff? 

This is so exciting......Later we could have an online Baby shower!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2010)

You're gonna' be sorry you told so early in the pregnancy. It will make it the LONGEST 9 months of your life! I had 3 kids and I always waited until I started to show before making the big announcement. That way I only had to endure 4 or 5 months of everyone's good wishes.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> This is so exciting......Later we could have an online Baby shower!



That would be so much fun! I would just buy a bunch of baby clothes- there is nothing cuter than baby clothes  (except for maybe the actual baby)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> That is adorable Yvonne. Where do you find this stuff?



I can't tell...its a state secret!


----------



## Isa (Jan 7, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONSSSS  it is very exciting!


----------



## sammi (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!! =]


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank everyone. And the babyshower would be so fun!! I wonder how to pull that one off.

Yvonne, I can already tell it is going to be a long 9 monthes! But that is okay though.

And thanks for the well wishes everyone. I am hoping to have little morning sickness too, but I naturally have a weak stomach.. So I'm wondering if this is just going to elevate it even more. But oh well, it will be totally worth it!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to guess that you won the lottery......or were getting a new tort. Congrats!!!!! I have 5 kids, I wish I won the lottery! LOL!


----------



## Annieski (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm new here but I wanted to send my best wishes. I had 2, my son is a Marine and my daughter graduates from college this year. It goes by so fast but I still remember the day we brought each one of them home like it was yesterday. Keep a journal --- there won't be time later.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats. The first you keep a very detailed baby book and have lots of pics. The 2nd you are trying to keep track of #1 and take care of #2 you forget to right down those memorable moments and the baby book is 1/2 empty. So my advise is take all the pics with dates and when they become self sufficient then you can spend some _you_ time and actually document the stuff in the book. 

Enjoy them while you can and don't let life get in the way.

Dawna

By the way I am available to babysit. My kids are 21, 19, and 13 - so no grandkids (PLEEEZ) but I love babies.


----------



## Stazz (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATS !!!!!!! What exciting news !!!!! All the best for your pregnancy


----------



## Kymiie (Jan 10, 2010)

*//-*C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S*-//*

Do you want to know the sex in advance?

Hope baby bump doesnt give you too much trouble!

Best Wishes & Good Luck!

Baby bump pictures would be cute too, as well as when the baby is born.

x o x


----------

